# COLLEGE BASKETBALL TOURNEY PICK 'EM!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I started a Yahoo! fantasy sports tournament pick 'em for the 2005 NCAA College Basketball Tournament. Log on to the following website, sign up and select "join private group"

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men

League ID #: 69674
Leage PWD: basketball

Hope to see you there, enjoy the games!!!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I got my picks in. Go Heels!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

All signed up! Go North Carolina :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm got mine picked
Illinois all the way!! :beer:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

done....and done......
Now the ribbing begins! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Go UF! I'm looking for a sweet 16 for the gators this year!

First SEC Bball championship EVER for the mighty blue and orange this year! Take that Kentucky!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Texas Tech all the way!!!!!!!!!!! Not really, but...........I love Bobby Knight!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Still tons of room guys. Sign up today!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

i am in


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

O-State baby. GO get Graham!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Last Call! Big dance starts tomorrow! Get your picks in today!

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men

League ID #: 69674 
Leage PWD: basketball


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

You guys are going down. Could Duke get any easier bracket? Every year that get the easiest region. That's alright, Lute and the boys will get it done this year. They need to--to make up for that 6 loss season.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

It is on! Hopefully my upset picks will come true, or I could be in for a long ride! :lol: 
It'll be interesting to see:


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

Duke is going to need all those easy teams if they want to go deep into the tourney 

I think Syracuse is going to go a long ways. The big upset is going to be New Mexico and Villinova - NM is pretty hot.

Thanks for setting this up. I love this time of the year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My upsets are not coming through.


----------



## wheatleyNEB (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to worry, neither are mine....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pretty good picks all around in the first session tho. I think the worst I saw was 10 right and the best...14

I got 12, so I'm pleased.


----------

